# Cat on fly



## fishinpro (Jul 25, 2012)

Went out early Monday, this is what I caught


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice fish. Must have put up quite a fight.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Cats are always a nice surprise. Good job!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, just curious-

I have a neighbor that feeds dry dog food to the catfish in the bayou behind our homes. Not exactly yachting off Hyannis Port, but what the heck. He draws in quite a school of fish every evening.

Assuming there's not a dry dog food imitation fly, what should I throw out there to catch the odd fish that doesn't have a mouthful of dog chow?


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Outearly said:


> Ok, just curious-
> 
> I have a neighbor that feeds dry dog food to the catfish in the bayou behind our homes. Not exactly yachting off Hyannis Port, but what the heck. He draws in quite a school of fish every evening.
> 
> Assuming there's not a dry dog food imitation fly, what should I throw out there to catch the odd fish that doesn't have a mouthful of dog chow?


Super glue a hook to a piece and you'll be good to go!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Outearly said:


> Ok, just curious-
> 
> I have a neighbor that feeds dry dog food to the catfish in the bayou behind our homes. Not exactly yachting off Hyannis Port, but what the heck. He draws in quite a school of fish every evening.
> 
> Assuming there's not a dry dog food imitation fly, what should I throw out there to catch the odd fish that doesn't have a mouthful of dog chow?


If you have basic tying supplies it would be easy. Or super glue.
The problem usually with the chumming is getting the perch to hold off long enough for a catfish to grab it.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice fish pro.


----------

